# Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen



## Darkmoon76 (19. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen* gefragt.



					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen


----------



## Banana-OG (19. Juli 2019)

Dame Judy Dench kann einfach alles spielen! :*


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juli 2019)

Wirkt auf mich verstörend und gruselig.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juli 2019)

Gruselig.
Erinnert irgendwie an Annoying Orange.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Juli 2019)

Das sieht wirklich irgendwie gruselig aus. 

Und die im Trailer gespielte Version von "Memory" klingt grausig.


----------



## CyrionX (19. Juli 2019)

Einfach madiges CGI, wenn das in der niedrigen Videoauflösung schon sofort auffällt, dass was verändert wude


----------



## Wynn (19. Juli 2019)

Muscial Verfilmungen sind immer schwierig

Weil es einfach eine andere Atmosphäre ist und man sich die ganze Zeit auf die Untertitel beim Film konzentrieren muss


----------



## DerGepard (19. Juli 2019)

Wahnsinn, menschliche Gesichter mit aufgesetzten Katzenohren. Schon Goethes "Reineke Fuchs" wusste um bessere anthropomorphe Darstellung.... bäh


----------



## Wamboland (19. Juli 2019)

Ich schwanke dabei sehr stark zwischen "Interessant" und "Hä? Was? Bä!" ... sehr merkwürdiger Stil. Wäre mMn als reiner Animationsfilm mit Katzen eine bessere Idee gewesen. Sozusagen Felidae das Musical ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juli 2019)

Da ich sowohl Musicals als auch Katzen nicht leiden kann, muss ich mich dafür nicht weiter interessieren^^


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juli 2019)

Katzen sind toll 

Aber nicht die da  kenn das Musical nur vom hören, aber diese menschlichen Gesichter passen irgendwie gar nicht


----------

